# Log in (or not!) on this forum



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

FUCKITY FUCK FUCK!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

This really is getting on my friggin tits now, I belong (like most of you) to many other forums and I never get this problem on any of them. I use Macs and a PC to log on (or should I say try to) and it doesn't seem to matter what platform I use, I eventually get the same old problem.

I've deleted cookies, cleared histories, quit and reset browers, used IE and Chrome (PC), Safari and Chrome on the Mac, used my new 27" Mac, used my iPad and used my PC laptop - all do the same thing, I either log in (even though I set my log in to always login in, put my user name or email address in (just in case that makes a difference), put my password in, tick the box to always stay logged in and I'm in, I know that I am because it says so but no I'm not because after about 3 seconds the page takes me to the log in page again and says I'm not logged in. ARRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!

The reason why I have eventually fucking lost the plot tonight and writing this is that I have just spent the last hour after successfully logging in (why did that work and not before?) typing up an advert for some bits I'm selling, copying and pasting links from Photobucket and then pressing the Submit button only to see a page to say that I wasn't logged in, pressing the back button didn't work and so all that work was lost. FUCKITY FUCK FUCK!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

What the hell is wrong with this forum - some people seem to be fine with no problems others like me are having real bad times, I even logged on to the .com version which seemed fine for a while but I can't get that at all now.

To be on the safe side I am going to copy this text before I hit the submit button just in case the same fucking thing happens again, wish me luck fellas!!

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

graham.........we users are mere cannon fodder m8. the whole idea of updating the forum each time is for the sponsors and their demands. so either shut the fook up and put up with it or............we find a new home for us loyals and leave the sponsors to a home alone situ !!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

After the recent work the ******** domain seems to have gone bye-bye and now goes to ttforum. Even clearing cookies if I change screens more often than not I'm no longer logged in. It's making it pretty unusable, and the way the site hogs browser performance compared to other sites gets up my nose too. :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> After the recent work the ******** domain seems to have gone bye-bye and now goes to ttforum. Even clearing cookies if I change screens more often than not I'm no longer logged in. It's making it pretty unusable, and the way the site hogs browser performance compared to other sites gets up my nose too. :-*


sponsor feeds hogging bandwidth scoobs?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> ...so either shut the fook up and put up with it ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess I'll do that then cos I feel a lot better now that I've had a rant!! (and I'm still logged in :roll: :wink: )

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Log off then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Pain in the ass lots of log in probs for lots of people


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahem! Graham, try this...

Go Safari Preferences/Privacy

Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.

Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.

Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.

Quit Safari.

Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Whenever the site gets updated it seems I have to go through this process, and I don't get this on any other forum. Not a big issue for me to resolve but a PITA as I use a few devices to access the internet and have to repeat this process on them all, plus it's irritating when it keeps logging you out after a few seconds. Needs to be sorted......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if there was an alternative ,I hate monopolys.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was an alternative ,I hate monopolys.


We don't need an alternative, this is a great forum - apart from the logging in issue.

Today, I decided that I would leave my laptop on all day. I managed to log in straight away (strangely) and it kept me logged in - for about 20-30 minutes. I then went to it again and pressed the refresh button and it logged me out so I signed back in, this has now happened probably about 8 times today even though I have the box hashed to be logged in.

But at least it is allowing me to log in now which is better than it was so perhaps I should be grateful for that I guess.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I managed to log in straight away (strangely) and it kept me logged in - for about 20-30 minutes. I then went to it again and pressed the refresh button and it logged me out so I signed back in, this has now happened probably about 8 times today even though I have the box hashed to be logged in.
> 
> But at least it is allowing me to log in now which is better than it was so perhaps I should be grateful for that I guess.
> 
> Graham


Same here bud :roll: :evil:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm no expert on these things, but I am having the same issues of being logged in for a while, then getting logged out automatically

Looking at the cookie details stored (Mac OS X 10.7.3, Google Chrome browser), I see that the cookie details show that it expires 30 minutes after creation, which seems a slightly daft decision by whoever setup the server settings


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A quick look at the cookies with my packet sniffer show this:
Set-Cookie: phpbb3_ttf_u=1; expires=Tue, 19-Feb-2013 09:30:41 GMT; path=/; domain=*ttforum.co.uk.*; HttpOnly

Whilst, technically, you can put a dot at the end of a domain name to indicate that it's a full address, nobody ever does this apart from people who manage DNS entries.

My browser (Firefox), is not accepting a cookie for "ttforum.co.uk." from the web-site "ttforum.co.uk". I think this is normal secure behaviour to stop sub-domains from pushing a cookie out to a parent host.

Jae will need to figure this out, but until then just use the forum with the trailing dot and you _should_ be fine.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Graham you are not the only one buddy, I have been having issues the last few days too, it is getting right on my tits and I have had quite a few calls from people experiencing the same thing. I have had it before and cleared all the cookies and all that jazz, but this time it was still not playing ball.

If I had not experienced it myself I would probably have just thought you were being old and crap  :-*

Charlie


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there any chance of a status report from the site owners to advise the current state of play and any actions being taken? I'm sure it is fooking awful for those guys too, they work hard to provide what is usually a quality product. Not arse kissing, just want more info re the problem and what is being done. This info may already be available elsewhere on the site and sorry if that is the case and I have missed that. Have been logged in for about 45mins now and no problem so far, after no service across the weekend.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not really my place to play with the server / site settings, but I noticed the '.' in the cookie name last night and thought it was odd.

After seeing it mentioned on here this morning I took the choice to edit it and it seems to have fixed the problem.

I will say that this problem will not happen again, the issue was because of the three different domain names all being used, www.********.co.uk, www.ttforum.co.uk and www.********.com

This has now been changed so that www.ttforum.co.uk is the main url and the other two just forward to it rather than being independently active causing the issues. This this is a good step forward and as soon as everyone is logged back in again it will happen no more 

Other than that I know of no other current work on the forum so shouldn't be any more problems.

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Nick, good work 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Still cant log in on tapatlk on my phone. [smiley=bigcry.gif] No problems at home though.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Nick


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one. Thanks.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It's been a massive improvement my end, I haven't been logged out for a day now. in fact, after starting my PC up this morning and going to the TT forum, Iwas already logged straight in. 

Excellent stuff and well done to everyone involved - a massive thanks from me. :wink:

Graham


----------



## MagicMarker (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally got it sorted. I just had to figure out how to delete specific cookies (in Crome), as I don't want to wipe all of my saved info.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not sure what you've done Nick, but it still doesn't seem to be working properly for me.

I can log in (obviously), but it won't keep me logged in.

Just navigated away for a while this morning and came back to find that I'm not auto logging in. This has been happening since the update.


----------

